# Do I need a helmet



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I personally don't wear one to snowboard, and I've come to in the hospital with a bad concussion.

If you don't want to wake up in the hospital, not knowing where you are, why you're there, what year it is, who the president is, or worse, then get a helmet.

I absolutely should wear a helmet, I even own one. 

It's a senses thing with me and I should get used to it. The helmet blurs my sense of sound and vision and it's kept me from wearing my helmet more than once, and I'm an idiot for not getting used to it.


----------



## KingCharming (Apr 19, 2011)

What's cheaper? A 100$ helmet or 1000s in surgery and a lifetime of struggle?

With that said, I don't rock a helmet, but you never know what can happen.

#withagrainofsalt.


----------



## TJFunk (Nov 20, 2011)

I know that for me with snowboarding after getting out of my beginner stage I don't really fall a whole lot and if I do fall it's really pretty controlled. So it's definitely really easy, especially when you gain more confidence, to decide to not wear a helmet. Last season I didn't even have a helmet.

On the other hand, I work on an ambulance. I've seen my fair share of concussions and their consequences. And to be honest most of the time it ends just fine with no real harm done. But I've seen people paralyzed from spinal injuries and people die from head trauma.

The last day of last season I took a very hard fall when helping my girlfriend learn to snowboard, I let her go ahead of me, watched her, then made my way down with not a care in the world. It was basically a bunny hill why should I be careful right? Long story short, hit a bump I didn't think was there and ended up hitting my head about 5 times on my way down. took me almost 30 minutes to get my bearings straight before I finally wobbled down to my truck. This year I'm using my kayaking helmet, just so I have something. definitely not spending a hundred bucks just for another helmet.

So no, if you are doing easier runs then you don't NEED one. Of course you could get seriously injured snowboarding at any level, it happens all the time. Ultimately it's your life and it's your decision, better safe than sorry? or live with the consequences?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll repeat what I say in every helmet thread. In this sport you don't just have to worry about yourself. You have to worry about the idiot up hill from you that has no clue how to keep from running into you and slamming your head into an ice patch. I had my tooth chipped and took a good hit to my head because of one of these guys and have had multiple close calls. There are also advantages. You almost always wear something on you head anyways so it might as well protect you at the same time. They also don't fall off when you fall and most keep your goggles from going anywhere. No yard sales to pick up after a wreck. Basic snowboarding helmets can be found for under $50 so it will be just about the cheapest piece of gear you have.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't listen to these guys, they're pussies If your going to be a man and push yourself your going to fall alot no matter how good you are. Wear a helmet and don't be a bitch. It's saved me tons of times, shit last week I landed on my head and it didn't bother me because I wasn't a little girl and wore my brain bucket


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

If you have the money to buy one why not. Sure you may not expect to injure yourself on a beginner run but that is what the helmet is there for, to protect you from the unexpected. Yes I recommend getting yourself a helmet but no its not like you can't ride without one. People hit park features and jumps without helmets all the time and are fine so you just gotta figure out if you wanna risk it or not.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

new2boards2011 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Wondering how important helmets are for snowboarders going down the beginner and intermediate slopes. Not going to be going in the park or doing the jumps, etc.
> 
> ...


I think you should get one.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

This will be my fourth year and I board quite a bit, mostly off piste. Until recently I had never owned or worn a helmet, I just bought a smith vantage because I am a father now and I want some extra protection.

Until now I have had a few falls, but never a bad head shot not once. I think a helmet is good insurance, but riding with care and using your brain is the most important safety precaution IMO. I ride some pretty gnarly terrain and hit natural features where you can't always see the landing. I just always do a slow run first to check the landings and the conditions to figure out the safest and best lines. Then I crank up the speed and amount of air with each run. 

Even if I wear a helmet my aim will be to ride without using or needing its protection if you see what I mean. I see people buy helmets and then start taking risks that are dumb because they think they are protected. My buddy told me it saved him twice on the first day he wore it.:dunno:.

Ride with control and caution with or without a helmet. If you choose to ride with one ride in a way you won't need it unless its a freak accident.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it  

I guess I'm kind of backwards, when I was learning I didn't wear one (hell I didn't even wear goggles for the first couple times lol) As I started to get more aggressive, ride faster, and hit more challenging terrain is when I started thinking I might need one. I finally got one last year (4th season) and ride with it every time. But hey...it's your squash you decide.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

On the first day of wearing my helmet, a girl had hit me with her baton hard enough to create a huge "bonggggg" sound within my head during the process of learning to stick those things somewhere while she's skiing. I remember saying "first day and the it paid itself off" while she was screaming "Oh God, are you OK? you are not hurt right?".

I always wear protection: helmet, body armor, etc. The idea is, if there's an afterlife and if we're judged in the beginning of it, I don't want to say "errrr, it wasn't cool to wear a helmet while snowboarding, so I had something that looks like a troll's hair and, you know..." when they ask me "how did you die". Being called "the idiot troll" in the beginning of my eternal life would not be a nice start 

So if you value the grey thing between your ears, protect it.

PS: I remember a quote about first sports helmets were for bicycle riding and they were invented something like 50 years later than groin protectors (what's the proper name of that thing?). I think we value our balls more than we value our brain.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

yes you do need a helmet. and you need to wear it. go to a shop and try them on and buy the most comfortable one. i also suggest investing in some armor. At least knee pads and hip/tailbone padded shorts. also rib/chest protector and elbow pads. Park stuff is more dangerous than any other riding you will probably do. 

Pads will not only save your ass they have this weird mental thing of inspiring more confidence, "I'm not afraid to get hurt, of course i can try that huge rail" and the protection+confidence boost you probably will do it better.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Deus said:


> PS: I remember a quote about first sports helmets were for bicycle riding and they were invented something like 50 years later than groin protectors (what's the proper name of that thing?). I think we value our balls more than we value our brain.


A cup. 


Another "yes" for getting a helmet. Last year was my first season on a snowboard. As soon as I though I had stuck learning to link my turns I decided to fly down a blue, caught my back edge and racked the back of my head on east coast ice. Rung my bell for a moment but I imagine that would have been a day ender had I not been wearing my helmet.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

You will fall and hit your head hard more than once, your choice.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

To answer the question, YES. Helmets are the MOST important piece of equipment you can have.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you absolutely need one? No. .... but neither do you absolutely need a waterproof shell, thick gloves or goggles.

You will definitely fall while snowboarding. You will probably only hit your head if you are unlucky. 
Then there are collisions with other people to worry about. If you get hit, there is no telling whether your head will get injured or not.

I look at it this way:
I am sliding down a mountain.... covered in ice... with thousands of other people who may or may not know what they are doing.

Helmet seems like a reasonable precaution.


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

I too am new to snowboarding...and yes I will be wearing a helmet...as should you. My experiences with head injuries isn't from snowboarding obviously due to my newness, but I am an avid mountain biker, skier, drag racer (190+ mph 1/4 mile) and hockey player. Needed my moutain bike helmet once...roller over 100ft down a hill backwards...no serious injury (smacked my head a half dozen times too). Had plenty of missed jumps while skiing but never hit my head. Played hockey since 3 yrs of age, AAA until 17, then some junior hockey...never needed my helmet until last night when I took the heel of a skate to jaw, got knocked out and hit directly on my forehead / helmet...jaw is sore but no serious head injury...And well, the car has not crashed so have not needed that one yet.

My point is, of all the potentially dangerous situations I have been in during the past 30 years, I have only actually needed a helmet a hand full of times. But it was there when I needed it. 

One more thing that keeps me wearing a helmet...A good friend of mine (married father of 4, very strong guy) was working as a welder...fell just 10 feet..legs hit the ground first, then he hit his head (traumatic brain injury)....His life changed permanently that day. He is now divorced, lives in an assisted living facility, has a legal guardian as he cannot make important decisions, no longer has any custody of his kids, is wheelchair ridden, paralized from the chest down, lost movement in the right side of his face (just kinda hangs there), and will never be able to enjoy the things he loved most ever again. He thought 10 ft wasn't high enough to warrant a helmet.

It only takes one accident.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

been riding for 15 yrs, and I rode my first 8-10 yrs without a helmet. STUPID!! It is the FIRST thing you should buy. Get off this website and go buy one. I have a couple extra if you want to buy one from me. I had so many close calls, some mild concussions, and decided to get a lid. 
One thing that people don't really talk about is the extra freedom a helmet can bring you. I ride a bunch of trees and powder stashes and a helmet allows me to take lines that I couldn't take before. Think about the powder stash right below a bunch of super close pine trees. The days without a helmet I would go through there, the pine trees would either steal my beanie, or goggles, or would flat out knock my ass down. Now with a helmet I can just charge that line and gain access to more fresh lines.

The hearing and vision does take a few days to get used to, but soon you will not even realize it is there. Don't think just because your riding groomers doesn't mean u shouldn't get one. I think the groomers with all the crappy people on them are the most dangerous place to be. seen very good riders get injured on stupid runs, because of other people, bad conditions, etc..


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

im no pro, but im a capable rider.. i didnt wear a helmet until the middle to end of last season cause i thought they were uncool - what was more uncool was not paying attention and catching my heel edge and falling backwards and hitting my head on ice. all it takes is one time to really fuck yourself up - now, i just wear the helmet. no, its not as steezy and cool, but since i snowboard 1 day a week and try to interact with people the other 6, id rather not be a vegetable just in case. not to mention, most of the helmets are way warmer than just a snowhat.

bottom line is that liam neesons wife fell over and hit her head and 4 hours later she was dead - to me, thats not worth the risk.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Never second guess a helmet. If you are on the fence between getting one, then lean towards the side of safety. Some people will never wear a helmet, at the same time these people usually don't even consider wearing one. You are different, you are in the consideration stage. Side with the safer choice and go from there.

Helmets come in many different weights and designs. I would like to tell Milo to try on more helmets as not all have the problems he's experiencing.

By the way, don't think about how many recover from concussions. Think about the long term damage. Concussions contribute greatly to problems like dementia. This is why many contact sports athletes suffer from early onset of alzheimer's.

By the way, helmets should be used as a safety precaution. DO NOT convince yourself that the helmet completely protects you. Don't get the Superman mentality when you have your helmet on. Also, helmets have other utilities like Eastside mentioned. Another being for tree riding. Nothing like using your helmet to take out branches.

My helmet has controllable vents so actually, it can be warmer or cooler than a beanie.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

My worst falls have been on green groomers and cat tracks without a doubt. Low edge angles, high speeds, false sense of security, crowded, gapers, drunk idiots etc.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

If you don't get one it will take one good fall then you'll want one. Might as well get it now save yourself the headache literally.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 what everybody else said.

'nuff said.

I will specifically second the idea of some padding. I ride with knee pads and Level gloves with wrist guards built in.

By no means is/are any safety items a guarantee that you avoid injury but I have found, as Riley said, it gives some more confidence. For me it is mostly, I don't think about my knees anymore because I have the pads, I don't worry so much about _don't put your hands out if you fall_ because of the gloves. Again, no guarantees but a couple less things to think about when trying to sort out my riding.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

The better questions is: Why wouldn't you need a helmet?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i boarded my first year without one no probs, i decided as i was trying to jump and do more challenging terrain i would buy one just in case, especially because i have 2 kids it just made sense. I wore it for the first time yesterday (first day on the snow this season) and i didnt even know the difference between it or my beanie, and i actually think it looks good. I got a smith holt and rate it so far for comfort and temperature.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 more for a helmet.

the best part about a helmet is that they are so damn warm. i actually think that my helmet is warmer than the hats that i have. 

i havent hit my head once since i got my helmet but i am definitely happy that i have it. that added sense of security is great.

besides - helmets may be mandatory soon. apparently this is the case in New Jersey already..?? Doesn't make sense that a resort wouldnt make it mandatory if you ask me.

so get one. everyone's doin it


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

the only time i don't wear a helmet snowboarding is when its on xbox. just get one dude. lots of people have them so you aren't going to look like a kook.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a beginner just learned how to carve. I was cruzing down the mountain when all of a sudden i hear a loud ass bang. That was my head hitting the ground. It happened so fast,i couldn't use my hand to brace my self. I really think the helmet saved me from the hospital that day. The funny thing was,i started the day with out one on. The only reason i put one on was because half way though the day, me and my friend decided to go to the steepest hill. The hill i actually hit my head on was actually a really mild hill. You never know man. Always wear a helmet.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

I rode without a helmet for almost 2 full seasons. I decided to get one after one day taking the hardest hit of my life. I was bombing down a cat trail going pretty much full speed, just riding flat. All of the sudden I caught the worst edge of my life and went from my feet straight to my head. There was NO other part of me that took the impact, I didnt even get to hit my ass first. No helmet on, I laid there for maybe 5 minutes, I tried to tell my bro I was okay but i could not form a sentence in my head, I couldn't speak for a good few minutes there. Either way I ride sketchily back down to the base and took a look at my board - it had actually de-laminated about 2 inches in from the edge, creating a third edge of sorts which is what just fucking threw me when it caught. That board was a Ride Yukon 161 if anyone cares, although I did get two full seasons out of it so I can't complain(it actually lasted longer than any board I've had yet).

Either way, I ride with my helmet for life now. It has saved my ass from very likely concussions at least 5 times since.










And for good measure here is a picture of me strapping into some back country pow, helmet on like always now.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm also not in favor of required/mandated helmet use but I personally have worn one for several years and I do not understand why anyone would not want to wear one. For myself, I have a high paying career, a great relationship I value, a mortgage, and a deep love of snowboarding. I do not want some random accident causing a head injury that prevents me from enjoying the rest of my life including the next run or the next trip.

Last year I had a serious accident and quite honestly my helmet saved my life. I was not launching off a 60ft kicker, or hitting a double-down rail, etc. I was carving, going at a reasonably high rate of speed but in control, when someone collided with me. It was unavoidable and happened in a split second. To this day, I still do not remember the impact, several hours before the impact, and the immediate hour afterwards. It is just gone to amnesia. I only recall being evaluated by ski patrol for head injury and being transported to the emergency room for cat scans, etc.

Luckily for me, I walked away with only a serious concussion and the short-term side effects which were not pleasant. If it wasn't for my helmet, per the ski patrol and the emergency room doctor, I would have sustained a more significant head injury and even coma/death. As expected, within a couple weeks all my friends I ride with who had not already purchased helmets bought them and began using them. Haha.

Do what you want but if you asked my opinion (and you did!), there is no reason what so ever to not wear one. If you always wear it, you may never ever need it but at that split second moment it might save your life.

MeanJoe

Attached a photo of my helmet. I took it back to my local shop to buy a new one a couple weeks after the accident. No one in my local shop had ever seen a helmet split like this from a fall.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

speaking to this last post /\ , and every other proponent of wearing a helmet

JUST FREAKIN WEAR ONE! don't become another statistic please


----------



## new2boards2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like my question was answered with an overwhelming "YES."

Thanks to everyone who poasted...and for the person with the cracked helmet...crazy story...glad you had a helmet on.

That being said, I will definitely wear a helmet and get used to wearing one. 

I just purchased 2 helmets and will be taking one back to the store. One is a Medium (size 7), the other is a Large (size 7 1/4). My question is, how snugly should the helmet fit? The medium feels a bit tight on the right and left upper part of my head, and the 7 1/4 feels comfortable, however it may be a bit loose. At least in comparison to the size 7, it is loose. 

How should the helmet feel? Is there a test for tightness?

Thanks again to everyone who posted in this thread!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Your helmet should fit snugly, not tight WITHOUT a beanie underneath. A thin Balaclava is fine but it is generally not considered a great idea to wear a beanie under the helmet for that indicates a helmet that is too big. Like boot fitting, selecting the right helmet is important because if it is not comfortable you will not wear it guarantee it.
> 
> To add levity, I could not resist this:
> 
> ...


.... wow... just... wow....


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not worried so much about what I do to need a helmet because when shit goes bad, it goes pretty well for going bad lol, but other people losing control and colliding with me (which has happen) is a terrible reason to end up with a concussion. Not saying you can't get a concussion wearing a helmet because trust me I've done it (trees don't move) but it definitely takes most of that risk out of the equation. If you put yourself into the class as beginner I would say wear one all the time. When I first started boarding, catching an edge would result in a smack down and rolling up the window on a jump would knock the wind outta me. Now when I do go down I react and usually tumble once if it's a decent fall and ride right out of it like nothing happened. It's cheap insurance on your life and they keep your dome warm! Wear it!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I wear a Smith Maze. I had the Holt. Great fit.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Voluntary use of helmets I am 100% for. Laws whether by the government or the resort I am totally 100% against at least for adults. I am totally capable of accepting any added risk that going without a helmet might add and do not need a nanny state to tell me what I must do.
> 
> I wear a helmet when I decide to based on conditions, what I am doing etc. It is certainly anyone`s right to have a different opinion than I do as to whether I should be wearing one, but no one has a right to force me or anyone else into wearing one.
> it.


Sorry, IMO people paying money to ride lifts and be in learning groups that the resort or hill is in charge of, might need the mandate of helmets.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I'm glad I was wearing my helmet for this (apologies if you've seen it already):

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/slam-section/43791-50-50-concussion.html

I did suffer a concussion, but it could have been a skull fracture...

I'm getting a new helmet ASAP.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

i understand, but sometimes people are incapable of making positive decisions on their own - and THIS is a great example of that.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Liam Neeson wife died after a small fall in a begginers class.

She was just going very slowly.. and fell. hit her head and didnt even lost senses.

She went home and started feeling bad... died in the hospital...

On 16 March 2009, Richardson sustained a head injury when she fell while taking a beginner skiing lesson at the Mont Tremblant Resort in Quebec, about 130 kilometres (81 mi) from Montreal. The injury was followed by a lucid interval, when Richardson seemed to be fine and was able to talk and act normally. Paramedics and an ambulance which initially responded to the accident were told they were not needed and left.[19] Refusing medical attention twice, she returned to her hotel room and about three hours later was taken to a local hospital in Sainte-Agathe-des-Monts after complaining of a headache.[20][21] She was transferred from there by ambulance to Hôpital du Sacré-Cœur, Montreal, in critical condition and was admitted about seven hours after the fall.[22][23] The following day she was flown to Lenox Hill Hospital in New York City, where she died on 18 March.[1][24] An autopsy conducted by the New York City Medical Examiners Office on 19 March revealed the cause of death was an "epidural hematoma due to blunt impact to the head", and her death was ruled an accident.[20]

Natasha Richardson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Everyone can have a fall... pros and begginers.

I always wear a helmet.

I like my life


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

My smith vantage just arrived. Super light and fits well. I will be wearing it on most outings this year. Its my choice.

I agree with Snowolf. This has to be a choice, it cannot be forced on people. Its bullshit to do so. 

In Japan very few wear helmets, from what I have seen as a percentage many more people in the USA wear helmets.

Yet it appears there are way more fatal and serious injuries in the USA.:dunno:

Its stupidity and riding like a moron that causes most of these incidents. If you are going to force people to wear helmets before that we should force people to prove their skill level before going on a difficult run because going too fast and being out of control is way more dangerous and will cause serious accidents.


Its bullshit to force helmets on people. Even on this thread lots of people talk about how many times their helmet saved them. Its a last resort protection IMO. Even if you wear one you shouldn't need it apart from an unseen hit from above.
If you have been saved by it many times over you need to slow down and learn to ride better IMO. 
A rider should not be taking numerous hits on the head. Its riding like that that causes all these crashes IMO.

Wear one if you like but learn to ride within your abilities and if you want to push the envelope do so in a way that only endangers you and not others.


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been snowboarding for about 9 years, im 28. I didnt wear a helmet for the first 5 or 6 years and eventually was persuaded to buy one because i was getting more into park and taking more risks i suppose. I had a few crashes before but never broke anything.

The first day i wore my new helmet i was in the park and hit a kicker which seemed to have a perculiar amount of flick on it. I ended up doing half a back flip and came down hard on my head and shoulder. I broke my shoulder and tore all the tendons etc pretty bad....i honestly think if i hadnt been wearing my helmet i may not be sat here speaking to you today.

I always wear my helmet now, just find one you like the look of and is comfortable. 

I had a helmet camera on at the time....the girly shriek mid-air as i realise what is going to happen is priceless!! Without trying to sound like i am acting 'ard i didnt know what i had done, i had a big lump sticking out of my shoulder but presumed it to be a monster bruise. I shook myself off and carried on down the slope and hit a couple of rails on the way. It was only when the pain didnt go away and i went to check myself out that the xray showed the lump was in fact my collar bone sticking out...bad times as i missed the rest of the holiday sat in frecnh hospital


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

dreampow said:


> Even if you wear one you shouldn't need it apart from an unseen hit from above.
> If you have been saved by it many times over you need to slow down and learn to ride better IMO.
> A rider should not be taking numerous hits on the head. Its riding like that that causes all these crashes IMO.
> 
> Wear one if you like but learn to ride within your abilities and if you want to push the envelope do so in a way that only endangers you and not others.


I agree helmets should NOT be mandated. I also think seat belts shouldn't, nor helmets on a motorcycle. I also wear a helmet snowboarding, motorcycling, and wear a seat belt when driving 100% of the time. This is freedom. So I agree with you on that. I also think prohibition of drugs is wrong, but that's a WHOLE nother thread .


OTOH, I disagree with your above quoted statement. Not only can you have a serious head injury when riding well WELL within your skill level, due to things like my story above(board delaminating and taking me down, HARD), as well as other riders you cannot control colliding with you, hidden rocks under the snow, or just a mere slight mistake that takes you head first down steep tree run(i've had this happen as well). You see you must understand we are all human, and all make mistakes even riding well within your skill level. Snowboarding is not a tame sport, things happen in which you will lose control at some point. Another point to add is that anyone who is riding and advancing themselves is going to be "pushing" their skill limit. I do this every time I ride, because I want to get better. 

Now I'm not some idiot novice that is going to hike the Ridge and bomb some back country tree trails not knowing what i'm doing, but I will ride harder and and more technical lines, because i'm serious about advancing my skills. That is why the helmet is a small part of my safety net. 

Now my main point here is that I agree, yes you should not be slamming yourself silly every single time you ride, and if you are you should most certainly chill out a little bit. BUT if you are riding 80+ days a year working on advancing your riding, even "within your skill limit" you are going to take some hits, its just the name of the game. If you are serious about riding, wear a helmet ffs!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

For example I'm fine with people not wearing a helmet on a motorcycle\snowboard\whatever but all insurance and medical pay outs should be null and void if something bad happens.

Don't jack up my insurance or medical rates because you were unwilling to wear a helmet, I won't force you to wear one but don't make the rest of us who do pay for your lack of judgment when shit goes wrong and you have a million dollars in medical bills everyone else has to pay your bill because you don't have any health insurance.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Oh well, if it is really 80% using and 20% not, then a law for those UNDER 18 is a good idea. Failing to wear a helmet and getting seriously injured or killed falling down on the ice should not be your fault if you don't know better. Those that know more, help those that know less.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

i think helmets look pretty cool actually

here is mine


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

ShredTaos said:


> I also think prohibition of drugs is wrong, but that's a WHOLE nother thread .


:thumbsup:

I am with you on the drug laws, and pretty much the rest. Thats why I will be wearing a helmet this year. 
If you push yourself which I do every time I go out there is a risk. For me the helmet is insurance against boards delaminating or rocks or other riders, factors out of our control. Or if you do serious park stuff.

I am just saying helmet laws would be wrong IMO as it has to be free choice. Also many people who take regular head shots need to chill, even if its other riders most collisions can be avoided IMO. Just takes a little more care/skill.

When I push my riding I do so in a place where only I am in danger. Off piste or on a run with few enough people where I know I can get around them safely with a big enough gap not a risky fine margin. 
I don't board on weekends because there are just too many people for me to ride the way I like which is fast and using the mountain as my terrain park. I realize not everyone has that option.

My point is that I think most accidents are caused by people who don't have enough skill to be riding fast on crowded slopes. Helmet laws will not stop that and in some cases people seem to ride more out of control because they think the helmet will protect them.

If you want to push the envelope (which I do) choose a safe place/time when you can let loose without being a danger to others. By all means wear a helmet its a wise move which is why I bought one.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

ya dont need won take it frum me. I hit my head duzens of times and im purfecktly normal :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> ya dont need won take it frum me. I hit my head duzens of times and im purfecktly normal :thumbsup:


Yup, nerp.


I like soup.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> For example I'm fine with people not wearing a helmet on a motorcycle\snowboard\whatever but all insurance and medical pay outs should be null and void if something bad happens.
> 
> Don't jack up my insurance or medical rates because you were unwilling to wear a helmet, I won't force you to wear one but don't make the rest of us who do pay for your lack of judgment when shit goes wrong and you have a million dollars in medical bills everyone else has to pay your bill because you don't have any health insurance.


Or even better, have two classes of insurance -- one if you wear a helmet, one if you don't. Obviously the with-helmet insurance will be much cheaper. If you have an accident and you weren't wearing a helmet, you get diddly. The great thing is that it completely preserves personal freedom and freedom of choice. It's just that some choices have downsides.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Or even better, have two classes of insurance -- one if you wear a helmet, one if you don't. Obviously the with-helmet insurance will be much cheaper. If you have an accident and you weren't wearing a helmet, you get diddly. The great thing is that it completely preserves personal freedom and freedom of choice. It's just that some choices have downsides.


True much better idea didn't mean to come off sounding so harse


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 24, 2011)

I feel naked without my helmet. Bought it 4yrs ago when I started hittin' jumps, even small ones. Knocked myself out once with the helmet; hit just the right spot where the helmet ended. Even ridin' through trees on easy terrain, even at the resort, there's always a chance of some small slip-up. Doesn't take much to hurt your head.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Or even better, have two classes of insurance -- one if you wear a helmet, one if you don't. Obviously the with-helmet insurance will be much cheaper. If you have an accident and you weren't wearing a helmet, you get diddly. The great thing is that it completely preserves personal freedom and freedom of choice. It's just that some choices have downsides.


I think the helmet wearer would cost the insurance company more money considering that if they get in to a really bad accident they have a chance of surviving. Whereas a person who isn't wearing a helmet will most likely die.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> I think the helmet wearer would cost the insurance company more money considering that if they get in to a really bad accident they have a chance of surviving. Whereas a person who isn't wearing a helmet will most likely die.



Not sure that makes sense to me, the amount of serious head injuries sustained with a helmet are far lower. I think the only way that theory would hold up is if everyone without a helmet died instantly on the spot which isn't very likely.


----------



## Big Perm (Dec 8, 2011)

yes, what would have happened to Kevin Pierce if he wasn't wearing one?


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

dreampow said:


> If you want to push the envelope (which I do) choose a safe place/time when you can let loose without being a danger to others. By all means wear a helmet its a wise move which is why I bought one.


Hell yeah man, I got the wrong message from your first post, but I fully agree. I haven't hit another rider since my first season of riding. I've most certainly gotten my own body into some sticky situations however. That is my choice of course


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Since my helmet arrived I've been wearing it in the house a little just to get used to it. 
I wear my UA hood then my goggles and then my helmet. I seem to have found the right position for them all because it feels natural and comfortable.

Only problem is I scared the crap out of my wife when I walked into the bedroom with all that gear on.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

The only guy without a helmet last time out, got a nasty head cut and concussion trying to 180 off a table down a small, steep slope littered with rocks.

Easy trick, he did it 10 times before. Cameras where on that time and FAIL.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

vid?

10char


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

new2boards2011 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Wondering how important helmets are for snowboarders going down the beginner and intermediate slopes. Not going to be going in the park or doing the jumps, etc.
> 
> ...


When I first began snowboarding my mom bought me a helmet. Sometime during the second day of riding I took it off because I felt restrained and it made my head feel like I was a bobblehead, lol. I have issues with even cowboy hats when I tried one on a couple times. Anyways, I rode smoothly for the rest of the day and was starting to ride blue mogul runs at SV. Got home, mom gave me crap after I was bluntly honest. So, for her sake I tried wearing it again the next day I was out. What I found was that when I wear my helmet it's almost like I rely on my helmet like a tank of armor.. I started brushing into trees with my head and for the only time ever on a snowboard, I ran into a tree and it definetely shook my head up if it wasn't a concussion. Maybe this is just me, but those two days wearing the helmet were by far my worst days snowboarding from the aspect of running into things. That was 12 years ago. Now, having not worn a helmet since then, I've run into Zero trees, been hit by zero other skiers (watching behind you as you ride helps this). Don't make a carve without looking unless you're totally positive nobody is behind you. Kinda like driving, you don't just cut without looking. 

Anyways, long story short. My psyche when wearing the helmet caused me to actually crash and bang into all kinds of things and my head felt heavy and colder than when I wear a toque. I do intend on giving a new helmet a try when I venture into the park, but truth is, I've never had an incident in over a decade of shredding without a helmet. 
I think it's good to have that free feeling knowing that you're not wearing a helmet and you have to do the right thing steering and controlling your board. It's good to keep that extra focus. Every obstacle on a ski hill is avoidable if you use intelligence and pick the right lines. --And this is coming from ripping up the mountain baked outta my mind, usually. Just stay alert on your board and all is good. 

Your choice to wear a helmet. My testimony is that I was a crashed test dummy with one on and without not even an inkling of an incident riding double black runs on a consistent basis. Take what you will from that, everyone is different.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Peaceryder said:


> When I first began snowboarding my mom bought me a helmet. Sometime during the second day of riding I took it off because I felt restrained and it made my head feel like I was a bobblehead, lol. I have issues with even cowboy hats when I tried one on a couple times. Anyways, I rode smoothly for the rest of the day and was starting to ride blue mogul runs at SV. Got home, mom gave me crap after I was bluntly honest. So, for her sake I tried wearing it again the next day I was out. What I found was that when I wear my helmet it's almost like I rely on my helmet like a tank of armor.. I started brushing into trees with my head and for the only time ever on a snowboard, I ran into a tree and it definetely shook my head up if it wasn't a concussion. Maybe this is just me, but those two days wearing the helmet were by far my worst days snowboarding from the aspect of running into things. That was 12 years ago. Now, having not worn a helmet since then, I've run into Zero trees, been hit by zero other skiers (watching behind you as you ride helps this). Don't make a carve without looking unless you're totally positive nobody is behind you. Kinda like driving, you don't just cut without looking.
> 
> Anyways, long story short. My psyche when wearing the helmet caused me to actually crash and bang into all kinds of things and my head felt heavy and colder than when I wear a toque. I do intend on giving a new helmet a try when I venture into the park, but truth is, I've never had an incident in over a decade of shredding without a helmet.
> I think it's good to have that free feeling knowing that you're not wearing a helmet and you have to do the right thing steering and controlling your board. It's good to keep that extra focus. Every obstacle on a ski hill is avoidable if you use intelligence and pick the right lines. --And this is coming from ripping up the mountain baked outta my mind, usually. Just stay alert on your board and all is good.
> ...


MAybe i never wear seat belt again.... so i will have no crashes....

It only takes once to not snowboard again... or not live again


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Asked friend for vid excerp, will post.

Its everyones choice to do whatever the hell they want, including helmets. Some chicks you shouldn't bang without a helmet, wait what was the subject?


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Just came back from a small trip and this was the first time I bought and wore a helmet. Glad I did too.

2nd day out I hit tree stump that was concealed in the snow and cartwheeled head over heels. I landed with my head smacking into another tree stump(or possibly the dead tree's broken limb). Don't think it would've been enough to cause a concussion of any sorts, but I would've had a nice bloody gouge in my head for sure. :laugh:


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

When I first started snowboarding I never wore a helmet. But after a while you start going faster, getting more air time, start playing games of chicken with trees, ride on bullet proof ice, etc.

Helmets can be replaced, you've only got one noggin.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Peaceryder said:


> When I first began snowboarding my mom bought me a helmet. Sometime during the second day of riding I took it off because I felt restrained and it made my head feel like I was a bobblehead, lol. I have issues with even cowboy hats when I tried one on a couple times. Anyways, I rode smoothly for the rest of the day and was starting to ride blue mogul runs at SV. Got home, mom gave me crap after I was bluntly honest. So, for her sake I tried wearing it again the next day I was out. What I found was that when I wear my helmet it's almost like I rely on my helmet like a tank of armor.. I started brushing into trees with my head and for the only time ever on a snowboard, I ran into a tree and it definetely shook my head up if it wasn't a concussion. Maybe this is just me, but those two days wearing the helmet were by far my worst days snowboarding from the aspect of running into things. That was 12 years ago. Now, having not worn a helmet since then, I've run into Zero trees, been hit by zero other skiers (watching behind you as you ride helps this). Don't make a carve without looking unless you're totally positive nobody is behind you. Kinda like driving, you don't just cut without looking.
> 
> Anyways, long story short. My psyche when wearing the helmet caused me to actually crash and bang into all kinds of things and my head felt heavy and colder than when I wear a toque. I do intend on giving a new helmet a try when I venture into the park, but truth is, I've never had an incident in over a decade of shredding without a helmet.
> I think it's good to have that free feeling knowing that you're not wearing a helmet and you have to do the right thing steering and controlling your board. It's good to keep that extra focus. Every obstacle on a ski hill is avoidable if you use intelligence and pick the right lines. --And this is coming from ripping up the mountain baked outta my mind, usually. Just stay alert on your board and all is good.
> ...


No offense intended here and I fully support your having the right to not wear a helmet and choosing not to wear one but...

a.) Just because you haven't had an accident is not validation that wearing a helmet is not necessary. This type of logic/rationalization has holes so big that I could drive a snowcat through.

b.) Was the helmet you wore properly sized? Helmets, to me, are like boots. There are a lot of them out there and they are not the same. You'd never buy someone boots as it takes them trying multiple pairs on to find the right fit. Same thing with helmets. I've owned two different helmets (3 if you count the replacement for the broken one) and neither were my "first choice". It took trying them on for fit and comfort before I settled on the specific make/model that fit properly. "Bobble head" is typically due to too large of a helmet, either in fit or form factor. My second helmet, I originally bought in a size large and it fit comfortably around my head but after one day out I felt like my head was the size of a hot air balloon. Returned it for exchange on a medium in the same model and that went away immediately and I still had a good fit due to the adjustable nature of the helmet. Likewise, if the helmet is to tight/small you'll get that feeling of isolation from the sounds around you.

I'm not here to say you should wear one, although generally speaking I think we all should. If in your opinion you do not need one, no big deal to me. I'd caution though providing anecdotal evidence for your bad experience when it sounds like you simply had a poorly fitted helmet.

MeanJoe


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

MeanJoe said:


> No offense intended here and I fully support your having the right to not wear a helmet and choosing not to wear one but...
> 
> a.) Just because you haven't had an accident is not validation that wearing a helmet is not necessary. This type of logic/rationalization has holes so big that I could drive a snowcat through.
> 
> ...


This plus I would imagine helmet tech (weight, comfort) has improved since 12 yrs ago (when Peaceryder last wore one). 

I only started wearing one myself last season so I can't speak of how helmets were then; I didn't wear one when I first started. But then again, most people didn't.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Helmet crew checking in. I know I'm just a n00b but I'm glad I had my helmet this weekend. It was my 2nd time ever going snowboarding. The first time I went I didn't wear one and I didn't fall much so I wasn't going to get a helmet. My wife insisted I get one so I did to make her happy. I'm so glad I listened to her. I was just practicing on the greens and leafing down heel side. I went a little fast and the next thing I know my feet are up in the air and I landed on the back of my head. I lost my bearings for a second and just laid there trying to gather myself. I'm pretty certain if I didn't have a helmet I would have been knocked out. Only thing that sucks now is that I have to replace my helmet as when I called the manufacture asking if I should replace, they said after any crash you should. I only got to wear it once. I really liked the fit, feel, and look of it and got it on sale too. Now the sale is over. Better to pay $100 for a new helmet than to pay the insurance deductible.


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

Peaceryder said:


> When I first began snowboarding my mom bought me a helmet. Sometime during the second day of riding I took it off because I felt restrained and it made my head feel like I was a bobblehead, lol. I have issues with even cowboy hats when I tried one on a couple times. Anyways, I rode smoothly for the rest of the day and was starting to ride blue mogul runs at SV. Got home, mom gave me crap after I was bluntly honest. So, for her sake I tried wearing it again the next day I was out. What I found was that when I wear my helmet it's almost like I rely on my helmet like a tank of armor.. I started brushing into trees with my head and for the only time ever on a snowboard, I ran into a tree and it definetely shook my head up if it wasn't a concussion. Maybe this is just me, but those two days wearing the helmet were by far my worst days snowboarding from the aspect of running into things. That was 12 years ago. Now, having not worn a helmet since then, I've run into Zero trees, been hit by zero other skiers (watching behind you as you ride helps this). Don't make a carve without looking unless you're totally positive nobody is behind you. Kinda like driving, you don't just cut without looking.
> 
> Anyways, long story short. My psyche when wearing the helmet caused me to actually crash and bang into all kinds of things and my head felt heavy and colder than when I wear a toque. I do intend on giving a new helmet a try when I venture into the park, but truth is, I've never had an incident in over a decade of shredding without a helmet.
> I think it's good to have that free feeling knowing that you're not wearing a helmet and you have to do the right thing steering and controlling your board. It's good to keep that extra focus. Every obstacle on a ski hill is avoidable if you use intelligence and pick the right lines. --And this is coming from ripping up the mountain baked outta my mind, usually. Just stay alert on your board and all is good.
> ...


Everyone has the right to choose but I feel your logic for not wearing it is definitely flawed.. Just because you KNOW that you have to do the right thing by steering and controlling your board doesn't mean that you WILL do the right things. 

As for the running into trees and such, that is a personal thing. You just can't believe that because you have a helmet you can push yourself way out of your comfort zone. Just ride and have the peace of mind that if you do catch a heel edge and hit the back of your head, you're less likely to have serious damage. Not that you can't still get a head injury, just less likely. 

I like the seat belt analogy someone posted earlier. Just because you wear your seatbelt, does it make you feel like you can drive faster? So why should a helmet make you feel like you can snowboard better...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This debate is no longer about the benefit of helmets. It is now about the complete lack of education and rationale when it comes to some helmet users.

Using a helmet to support your offense is poor logic. Using a helmet to support your defense is sound logic. You should always be careful regardless of what type of protection you have. 

I started wearing a helmet two seasons ago and just purchased impact shorts. That doesn't mean I'm going to change my riding style. It's more a precaution than protection.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Leo said:


> This debate is no longer about the benefit of helmets. It is now about the complete lack of education and rationale when it comes to some helmet users.
> 
> Using a helmet to support your offense is poor logic. Using a helmet to support your defense is sound logic. You should always be careful regardless of what type of protection you have.
> 
> I started wearing a helmet two seasons ago and just purchased impact shorts. That doesn't mean I'm going to change my riding style. It's more a precaution than protection.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Logically what you say is true. In the real world though I have seen it many times. People really get this weird idea in their heads that because they have a helmet, they are invincible. What I have noticed from working day in and day out on the mountain is that people wearing helmets loose a lot of respect for others. They feel invincible and tend to not allow appropriate spacing for others. Every time I have had personal space incursion from a skier or rider, they have all been wearing helmets and displayed a total lack of regard. The only reason a collision was avoided in these cases was because I was the one paying attention and took the defensive action early. These people were totally clueless and could not have cared less.
> 
> I have ridden with guys for several seasons without wearing helmets and then one day they buy a helmet and suddenly they do in fact start riding like dicks. Seen it too many times to ignore. Please don`t take this observation as advocating against helmets; its not. I just want to point out that skill and good judgement along with riding defensively is ALWAYS going to give you a better safety factor than a helmet.


Absolutely.

and what Leo said.

For me being aware and careful is way more important than wearing a helmet. I will be wearing one this season, but I will be just as aware and careful with it.

I have never heard of a fatal collision here in Japan. They are either very rare or non existent and almost no one wears helmets.

The fact that 80% wear helmets in the US but there are regular fatalities from collisions shows you the main problem. Its not lack of helmets, its peoples attitude.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

dreampow said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> and what Leo said.
> 
> ...


Not sure a direct comparison between Japan and the US is necessarily apples to apples, I'd guess there's drastically more people riding here than in Japan and allot more inexperienced riders\skiers packed onto the hills in a much tighter proximity.

It's very much like when Anti-lock brakes were introduced here in the states for cars, the NTSB thought there would be a drastic reduction in automobile accidents but it turns out the ABS just gave people more confidence(at a subconscious level) and a false sense of security so they actually drove faster and were just as if not more dangerous than before the ABS systems.

With all that said no one will ever convince me it's safer to snowboard or ride a motorcycle without a helmet because of the "other people" factor and no matter what I do I can't control other people and their random stupid actions and poor decisions.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Which is the point I raised and have raised for a long time. I actually think helmet use has increased the accident rates on the hills. People get this same false sense of security and ski and ride like total assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope for sure I agree, my comments weren't direct at you Snowolf just trying to add to the thread, honestly I've been wearing a helmet for so long I'm not even sure whats it's like NOT to wear one and\or if it would change my riding style and risk acceptance level.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Not sure a direct comparison between Japan and the US is necessarily apples to apples, I'd guess there's drastically more people riding here than in Japan and allot more inexperienced riders\skiers packed onto the hills in a much tighter proximity.
> 
> It's very much like when Anti-lock brakes were introduced here in the states for cars, the NTSB thought there would be a drastic reduction in automobile accidents but it turns out the ABS just gave people more confidence(at a subconscious level) and a false sense of security so they actually drove faster and were just as if not more dangerous than before the ABS systems.
> 
> With all that said no one will ever convince me it's safer to snowboard or ride a motorcycle without a helmet because of the "other people" factor and no matter what I do I can't control other people and their random stupid actions and poor decisions.


Not trying to say don't wear your helmet. I will be wearing mine for the same reasons you do. Absolutely its safer with one.
Just trying to say attitude more important for safety.

By the way have you been to Japan? 120 million people in a country the size of 1 US state. On a weekend at a popular resort I guarantee there is at least the same and probably more people per meter on the piste. 

Its insane dude. I never go on weekends.

people just don't ride like morons as much and don't have overinflated ideas of their abilities.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> With all that said no one will ever convince me it's safer to snowboard or ride a motorcycle without a helmet because of the "other people" factor and no matter what I do I can't control other people and their random stupid actions and poor decisions.


Exactly.

I wear a helmet because I don't like the idea of being scalped by someone else's edge (board or ski).

I also wear one whenever I'm on a motorcycle or horse. Many people drive like idiots behind the wheel. The latter, while not a human and domesticated, is still 1200 lbs of mostly muscle and instinctive prey animal flight response.

Anything can happen, despite how experienced you are.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

stupid people will be stupid regaurdless. I wont ride without one, Ive been riding for more than half my life and am a fairly decent rider and can hit just about anything in any park, so im very confident with my riding. That being said i have a brain injury from a previous wipeout where i broke my collarbone, my shoulder popped out of socket and slammed into my helmet hard enough that it split. No doubt without the helmet then I would have been ten times worse off. A helmet can only protect you, its not the helmets fault if your too fucking stupid to ride withing your abilities.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I prefer the extra adrenalin I get from not wearing one
No, Im not one off those guys who think helmets are for muffs and such, but then again, what about those who free climb without safety? Its for the feeling!

Althought, I seem to never hit my head when crashing I often fall backwards (when doing BS boardslide for example) on skateboard, like when I get hangup, but still manage to not hit it. 
Maby you have seen a child running on a wet floor by the pool and fall, notice how the head always stays up. Kinda same with me


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

All I wear is a protective cup. I wear a condom, too. Extra protection can never hurt.


----------



## bloodydevil96 (Sep 5, 2011)

I also wear a condom wherever i go, cause it only takes one time to get an std.


----------

